# Desert Hairy...Water dish or not?



## Sevenrats (Nov 24, 2009)

I just got a Desert Hairy and know it has to be kept absolutely bone dry. Should I or should I not put in a water dish with a very small amount of water in it? So little it would evaporate in less than a day.


----------



## BorisTheSpider (Nov 24, 2009)

I have a small water dish for mine , but I don't remember ever seeing it drink .


----------



## Sevenrats (Nov 24, 2009)

I just thought that if I kept it really shallow and just put water in it once or twice a week it shouldn't do any harm. I'm wondering if anyone thinks that's bad. The substrate is packed bone dry coco-fiber.


----------



## rasputin (Nov 24, 2009)

NO bone dry coco fiber! It's a desert species - what's in the desert? SAND! Give it a minimum 4" (ideally 6") of sand as it is an obligate burrower (that means it HAS to burrow). Contrary to hobby belief, "bone dry" is not the case - the reason everybody has trouble getting this species from one instar to the next is because it's too dry. What happens when you dig into the sand a few inches? You find moist sand, correct? Yes, correct. This is why a false bottom is iseal for the novice keeper of this species. I keep 4" to 6" with it being damp after 1" to 2". The reason for this is because the scorpion burrows and makes a labyrinth and molts in the area with the desired humidity. Proper husbandry dictates that you actually emulate their natural habitat - since you can't provide monsoons, you provide a water dish (not once a week but leave it in so that it may hydrate freely - scorpions aren't stupid and don't drink themselves to death like humans). I'll have more later, I'm certain - I just woke up so I'm not fully here yet.


----------



## AzJohn (Nov 24, 2009)

rasputin said:


> NO bone dry coco fiber! It's a desert species - what's in the desert? SAND! Give it a minimum 4" (ideally 6") of sand as it is an obligate burrower (that means it HAS to burrow). Contrary to hobby belief, "bone dry" is not the case - the reason everybody has trouble getting this species from one instar to the next is because it's too dry. What happens when you dig into the sand a few inches? You find moist sand, correct? Yes, correct. This is why a false bottom is iseal for the novice keeper of this species. I keep 4" to 6" with it being damp after 1" to 2". The reason for this is because the scorpion burrows and makes a labyrinth and molts in the area with the desired humidity. Proper husbandry dictates that you actually emulate their natural habitat - since you can't provide monsoons, you provide a water dish (not once a week but leave it in so that it may hydrate freely - scorpions aren't stupid and don't drink themselves to death like humans). I'll have more later, I'm certain - I just woke up so I'm not fully here yet.




I agree with most of what you said, but I'd use a mix of sand and dry peat as a substrate. I've seen and collected this species in the wild and sand is not as common as people think in the desert. Plus a mix allowas the species to dig it's burrow easier. That being said there is the pale form of the species that has addapted to more sandy environments hence the lighter coloration. Regular H.a are found in an area with less sand and more soil and clay. Now the species is very addaptable so it should do okay for a hobbiest to use as long as they keep with rest of the care requirments mentioned.

There is a picture of a wild H.a. on this post
http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showpost.php?p=1416533&postcount=67

John


----------



## rasputin (Nov 24, 2009)

AzJohn said:


> I agree with most of what you said, but I'd use a mix of sand and dry peat as a substrate. I've seen and collected this species in the wild and sand is not as common as people think in the desert. Plus a mix allowas the species to dig it's burrow easier. That being said there is the pale form of the species that has addapted to more sandy environments hence the lighter coloration. Regular H.a are found in an area with less sand and more soil and clay. Now the species is very addaptable so it should do okay for a hobbiest to use as long as they keep with rest of the care requirments mentioned.
> John


I was going to say I'd use clay before I'd use "peat" because peat is not something that maintains shape well but rather hold moisture. But a mixture with the peat and clay would do because you still want to maintain the moisture. Yeah, they aren't exactly your sandy desert species because their region is better described as a dry prairie.


----------



## Sevenrats (Nov 24, 2009)

Thanks for the responses! I naturally have some questions! First I've been to Arizona and more specifically Toucon and there is very little sand there. It is more broken rock and clay. 

What's wrong with dry coco fiber? Will it harm the scorpion?


----------



## rasputin (Nov 24, 2009)

Sevenrats said:


> Thanks for the responses! I naturally have some questions! First I've been to Arizona and more specifically Toucon and there is very little sand there. It is more broken rock and clay.


Did you read AZJohn's post and my response?



Sevenrats said:


> What's wrong with dry coco fiber? Will it harm the scorpion?


Did you see anything that resembled *dry* coco fiber in Tucson? Did you take the time to dig up a burrow and see what the inside looks like? Did it look like *dry* coco fiber?


----------



## Sevenrats (Nov 24, 2009)

No but I didn't see any play sand either.


----------



## snappleWhiteTea (Nov 24, 2009)

rasputin said:


> NO bone dry coco fiber! It's a desert species - what's in the desert? SAND! Give it a minimum 4" (ideally 6") of sand as it is an obligate burrower (that means it HAS to burrow). Contrary to hobby belief, "bone dry" is not the case - the reason everybody has trouble getting this species from one instar to the next is because it's too dry. What happens when you dig into the sand a few inches? You find moist sand, correct? Yes, correct. This is why a false bottom is iseal for the novice keeper of this species. I keep 4" to 6" with it being damp after 1" to 2". The reason for this is because the scorpion burrows and makes a labyrinth and molts in the area with the desired humidity. Proper husbandry dictates that you actually emulate their natural habitat - since you can't provide monsoons, you provide a water dish (not once a week but leave it in so that it may hydrate freely - scorpions aren't stupid and don't drink themselves to death like humans). I'll have more later, I'm certain - I just woke up so I'm not fully here yet.


  

there not from the dunes, cocofiber is fine. as long as they can burrow.

& there's no need for smart assness.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## rasputin (Nov 24, 2009)

snappleWhiteTea said:


> cocofiber is closer to there natural environment then sand. maybe sand mixed with peat or cocofiber, but for those with just sand & some kinda bond shame shame. there not from the dunes.


Nope, I'm not wrong on this one. They are both arenicolous and pelophilous. Just because you've collected in a locale where there is not strictly sand...but rather, dirt, does not make you the know all end all on this one. When I see documented evidence that they burrow in a fibrous medium 100% of the time as opposed to the .0001% of the time when they are given coco fiber, then will it be okay for you to "shame, shame" me.

DRY COCOFIBER IS A NO-NO! Mixing it with sand isn't going to provide a suitable burrowing medium. Peat, a rotting substance, is also not conducive to creating a burrowing medium. Natural clay, that mixed with sphagnum and sand would be the most suitable medium. Remember, you need something that is deep and not going to collapse.


----------



## snappleWhiteTea (Nov 24, 2009)

rasputin said:


> Nope, I'm not wrong on this one. They are both arenicolous and pelophilous. Just because you've collected in a locale where there is not strictly sand...but rather, dirt, does not make you the know all end all on this one. When I see documented evidence that they burrow in a fibrous medium 100% of the time as opposed to the .0001% of the time when they are given coco fiber, then will it be okay for you to "shame, shame" me.
> 
> DRY COCOFIBER IS A NO-NO! Mixing it with sand isn't going to provide a suitable burrowing medium. Peat, a rotting substance, is also not conducive to creating a burrowing medium. Natural clay, that mixed with sphagnum and sand would be the most suitable medium. Remember, you need something that is deep and not going to collapse.


I've had success with cocofiber, using cocofiber as screened sand i gathered my self. they burrowed just fine. the cocofiber kind of acted as a root system, along with making it softer so it wasn't so rock solid.

100% cocofiber I'v never tried with H.arizonensis, but I've had other species burrow just fine in it, they couldn't tunnel laps around the enclosure but they did ok.


----------



## erika357 (Nov 25, 2009)

We use a mixture of about 2/3 sand and 1/3 excavator clay. We get it wet and pack it down. It takes a long time (like a week-we use a heat lamp) to dry out, but it works AWESOME! The scorps are able to burrow in it but the excavator clay helps their burrows to be strong and not collapse.


----------



## Sevenrats (Nov 25, 2009)

> We use a mixture of about 2/3 sand and 1/3 excavator clay. We get it wet and pack it down. It takes a long time (like a week-we use a heat lamp) to dry out, but it works AWESOME! The scorps are able to burrow in it but the excavator clay helps their burrows to be strong and not collapse.


I'm going to try this. What kind of sand do you use? They have the pet stuff or should I try to get play sand? How much does the excavator stuff effect the color of the sand? I was thinking I could use blue sand for contrast if I can find it.


----------



## Selket (Nov 25, 2009)

Erika and I use sand from Lake Superior, sifted and baked. The excavator clay added a reddish tint to it. I don't know how it would turn out mixing blue sand with excavator clay, probably a reddish blue, not quite purple.


----------



## erika357 (Nov 25, 2009)

Yeah, what Selket said. Also, it is important not to add too much of the excavator clay or it will be too difficult for the scorps to burrow through it. I would stick to the 1/3 clay 2/3 sand mix. I might be wrong, but if you are concerned about color I think you might be able to buy the clay in different colors. Ours is a reddish color but you might be able to get something that would go with the sand better.

Also, we do not have a false bottom setup in the desert hairy cages. However, we do have one in the emperor tank and it works awesome. It is something we might look into in the future, just to make it more like their natural habitat (and help with molts). We are just concerned about the mycosis.


----------



## signinsimple (Nov 25, 2009)

rasputin said:


> Nope, I'm not wrong on this one. They are both arenicolous and pelophilous. Just because you've collected in a locale where there is not strictly sand...but rather, dirt, does not make you the know all end all on this one. When I see documented evidence that they burrow in a fibrous medium 100% of the time as opposed to the .0001% of the time when they are given coco fiber, then will it be okay for you to "shame, shame" me.
> 
> DRY COCOFIBER IS A NO-NO! Mixing it with sand isn't going to provide a suitable burrowing medium. Peat, a rotting substance, is also not conducive to creating a burrowing medium. Natural clay, that mixed with sphagnum and sand would be the most suitable medium. Remember, you need something that is deep and not going to collapse.


Wow rasputin.  Not trying to start an internet fight but you really do come off rather prickish in your responses.  Do you have to be so condescending?  And sphagnum is peat moss.  They are coreferring terms.

Sevenrats, I use a water dish and have found all of my Desert Hairy's drinking from it (I have 3 in a communal set up...2 regular, 1 pallid).  I only fill it once in a while.  It's really cool to see them drinking from it.


----------



## rasputin (Nov 25, 2009)

signinsimple said:


> Wow rasputin.  Not trying to start an internet fight but you really do come off rather prickish in your responses.  Do you have to be so condescending?  And sphagnum is peat moss.  They are coreferring terms.


Here's a funny story that might clarify the way I address some people: I was a piercer for a number of years, in 2006 I wrecked one of my knees really bad in a couple consecutive skating accidents and had to take up a can for a few month, when it comes to issues with piercings all I need is a description of the problem to form a diagnosis of what is wrong, so I walk into the shop I was working at at the time and some lady told me her problem as I hobbled my way behind the counter and I snapped out some quick questions and gave her the diagnosis and waved her back to the piercing room, she inquired whether I watched House to which I responded with a "yes, but that's not why I'm walking with this cane!"

I really do try being nice most of the time. I'll admit getting mad in the particular post you quoted because I was being blindly argued with. Oh, and yes sphagnum and peat are different - when I referred to peat as being decaying matter...I was stating a fact and sphagnum is the byproduct of a living matter regardless of whether the peat was collected from the bottom muck of a sphagnum pond - if you don't believe me then do the footwork yourself.


----------



## Jorpion (Nov 25, 2009)

I have a small VERY shallow water dish with mine and I have caught him drinking from it at least 5 times over the past year. No problem.


----------



## Galapoheros (Nov 25, 2009)

A good idea for any scorpion, desert species, tropical imo to provide water ..at least a cap of water in a corner.  As far as substrate goes, I searched out in the desert and found some that wasn't too clay like and not too sand like, left over from a road project.  I dump water in a corner when it dries out wetting about a 3rd, I leave an open top so humidity doesn't build up in the air.


----------



## asher8282 (Nov 25, 2009)

*the thread its about water dishes*

honestly, i didnt know anyone used all cocofiber with this species until recently, although i had decided to try it out a few months back...  there is a fake cave hide as well as holes the scorp has made; it uses both..  so far, it seems to be fine..    i use a water dish that i leave in all the time but only put water in periodically..


----------



## freeman (Nov 25, 2009)

for H.arizonensis im using regular dirt from my backyard  mixed with some cocofiber and sand. on the top i plant some grass to stop burrows from colapsing and tahats works fine so far. upper part is dry now and deeper layers are still moist. 
i have small water dish in there but water evaporates very fast.
btw my 2 females share a burrow- is that normal in this species?


----------



## rasputin (Nov 25, 2009)

freeman said:


> for H.arizonensis im using regular dirt from my backyard  mixed with some cocofiber and sand. on the top i plant some grass to stop burrows from colapsing and tahats works fine so far. upper part is dry now and deeper layers are still moist.
> i have small water dish in there but water evaporates very fast.
> btw my 2 females share a burrow- is that normal in this species?


How deep is your substrate? How do you maintain the grass? Can you share some pix?

It's actually quite rare for this species to be communal in the least bit but has happened. That's interesting that they would share the same burrow though.


----------



## freeman (Nov 25, 2009)

substrate is about 4,5 to 5 inches deep. they don't love each other and im considering separating them but still i can see them both walking out of the same burrow in the evening while second burrow remains empty  
i do not maintain grass in any way. its doing good and there is still plenty of moisture in the substrate and i don't mind if it get dry.


----------



## snappleWhiteTea (Nov 25, 2009)

freeman said:


> for H.arizonensis im using regular dirt from my backyard  mixed with some cocofiber and sand. on the top i plant some grass to stop burrows from colapsing and tahats works fine so far. upper part is dry now and deeper layers are still moist.
> i have small water dish in there but water evaporates very fast.
> btw my 2 females share a burrow- is that normal in this species?


did you just allow the grass to grow enough to get rooted down, then just let it die or is it still growing?


----------



## Sevenrats (Nov 26, 2009)

I'm using a fake cave hide with the coco-fiber. The scorp moved right in there. I was doing a little more research and in the warm months these guys don't use their burrows all that much and often hide under rocks and cactus roots or are more opportunistic and temporarily use rodent burrows. In the cold weather they go deep. So I think they would tolerate not making deep burrows. 

All that being said I'm going to leave the scorp on the coco-fiber until I can take another 5 gallon enclosure I have and set it up with sand and excavator as Erica suggested. That'll will probably take a week or two to do and get it to dry out. Then I'll move it in. I would rather it burrow if it wants to but was worried about moisture in any firm substrate. 

Oh and I'm going to use a very shallow water dish in there.


----------



## Eleanor (Nov 26, 2009)

I'm following this as I'm interested in how to create a good substrate for burrowing scorpions, but I'm about to change the subject slightly, sorry..



signinsimple said:


> sphagnum is peat moss.  They are coreferring terms.


I've found this confusing sometimes on American forums. So to un-confuse me, is it usual for Americans to use the name sphagnum to refer to peat?

Over here Sphagnum is the actual moss. If it's still alive it's green. Peat is the brown stuff that looks like soil. Sphagnum disintegrates over a very long time (I think we're talking 1000s of years) to form peat. Peat isn't a rotting substance, and it won't rot at all as long as you keep it either dry, or wet and use soft water. If you keep it wet and use hard water then it will start to rot.

Out of interest, when peat is completely dry it goes very hard and actually repels water a bit (takes ages to get it rehydrated when it's like that), so peat might well be useful to use in a substrate mix. Though I haven't actually tried. I avoid using more than necessary to help save the Irish bogs from destruction.


----------



## rasputin (Nov 26, 2009)

Eleanor said:


> I've found this confusing sometimes on American forums. So to un-confuse me, is it usual for Americans to use the name sphagnum to refer to peat?
> 
> Over here Sphagnum is the actual moss. If it's still alive it's green. Peat is the brown stuff that looks like soil. Sphagnum disintegrates over a very long time (I think we're talking 1000s of years) to form peat. Peat isn't a rotting substance, and it won't rot at all as long as you keep it either dry, or wet and use soft water. If you keep it wet and use hard water then it will start to rot.
> 
> Out of interest, when peat is completely dry it goes very hard and actually repels water a bit (takes ages to get it rehydrated when it's like that), so peat might well be useful to use in a substrate mix. Though I haven't actually tried. I avoid using more than necessary to help save the Irish bogs from destruction.


Actually, yes, most Americans really are that ignorant to confer dead and decaying matter from the bottom of a bog with thriving matter that lives at the top. I've known what peat was since childhood from when I used to go fishing and the John Wayne father figure I never had would say, "it looks like you caught some peat!" as I reeled in some scummy matter. So when I kept hearing about sphagnum and peat I actually did a full study on the "conferring terms" to *confirm* that they are in fact two different things. Nobody actually uses peat out here and if they do it's because they bought a bag of potting soil with shredded peat in it. (Yes I am an American, born and raised and have all the correct documentation but I didn't say "all Americans," now did I?)


----------



## Eleanor (Nov 26, 2009)

rasputin said:


> the John Wayne father figure I never had would say, "it looks like you caught some peat!" as I reeled in some scummy matter.


I love the image!

America doesn't exactly have a monopoly on ignorant people. We've no shortage of those in the UK. But we're too close to the Irish peat bogs for most people here to get confused about that one.

Enough of that now: I'm no longer confused now that I know what people mean. Thanks. I'll let the thread get back on topic.


----------



## Sevenrats (Nov 26, 2009)

Rasputin, referring to your previous post about how you treat people the way you do because of your "issues". I really don't care what your problem is. I don't care if you fell skating, got hit by a car or have a terminal illness or are  just having a bad day. It's no excuse for taking it out on anyone else. You are a jerk. I don't want your advice.


----------



## freeman (Nov 26, 2009)

rasputin said:


> Can you share some pix?


----------



## asher8282 (Nov 26, 2009)

whats up with the meal worms over there on the side?  (right side of 3rd pic)
(..jus curious)


----------



## rasputin (Nov 26, 2009)

Sevenrats said:


> Rasputin, referring to your previous post about how you treat people the way you do because of your "issues". I really don't care what your problem is. I don't care if you fell skating, got hit by a car or have a terminal illness or are  just having a bad day. It's no excuse for taking it out on anyone else. You are a jerk. I don't want your advice.


If you don't like my rhetoric then don't read it. If you want to complain then go complain to the mods and admins. Apparently I've done nothing wrong because I have yet to receive a warning. Great, I'm a jerk, to you - I don't care, it doesn't bother me what you think and I've got nothing to prove to you.

For the rest of the readers: if you ignore the ethos then expect the pathos; ergo: if you ignore what I say the first time instead of weigh it against fact then expect it to be reiterated in words more rudimentary (see Aristotle's "Art Of Rhetoric"). To simplify what I just said, for simpletons: if you ignore the sun and keep your coat on then expect the sun coupled with the wind to encourage you to take it off (see Aesop's "The Fable Of The Sun & The Wind" to understand where that analogy comes from).

Now that we are done dealing with people detracting from the OP topic, let's get back to it.


----------



## rasputin (Nov 26, 2009)

freeman said:


> pix


Wow, that's a very interesting setup bro! How's the humidity in that again?


----------



## freeman (Nov 27, 2009)

rasputin said:


> Wow, that's a very interesting setup bro! How's the humidity in that again?


Thanks it suppouse to be temporary but since they seem to do well there im not going to change it in a while. regarding humidity - im not watering but the soil is moist in the deeper parts. i offer water dish once in a while but they are not interested - i guess they getting all the water they need from crickets.

mealworms are available as you can see but they choose crickets.


----------



## signinsimple (Nov 27, 2009)

rasputin said:


> Actually, yes, most Americans really are that ignorant to confer dead and decaying matter from the bottom of a bog with thriving matter that lives at the top.....So when I kept hearing about sphagnum and peat I actually did a full study on the "conferring terms" to *confirm* that they are in fact two different things. Nobody actually uses peat out here and if they do it's because they bought a bag of potting soil with shredded peat in it. (Yes I am an American, born and raised and have all the correct documentation but I didn't say "all Americans," now did I?)


Interesting.  You must like the word "confer" alot.  The problem is you use it incorrectly (For your first use, you were looking for the word "confuse".  In the second use, you were trying to quote me, but you did it wrong...coreferring terms are terms that refer to the same thing).   Another form of ignorance is misuse of words, so if you're going to sit on a high horse and talk down to people, you really should do it properly.  I do see your point regarding peat & sphagnum, though.  I was referring to the common use case of "sphagnum moss" also being called "peat moss"  but I see your point there.  

I suggest you stop watching so much House.


----------



## signinsimple (Nov 27, 2009)

rasputin said:


> ...For the rest of the readers: if you ignore the ethos then expect the pathos; ergo: if you ignore what I say the first time instead of weigh it against fact then expect it to be reiterated in words more rudimentary (see Aristotle's "Art Of Rhetoric"). To simplify what I just said, for simpletons: if you ignore the sun and keep your coat on then expect the sun coupled with the wind to encourage you to take it off (see Aesop's "The Fable Of The Sun & The Wind" to understand where that analogy comes from).
> 
> Now that we are done dealing with people detracting from the OP topic, let's get back to it.


My degree from Rutgers is in Philosophy (one of the top 3 schools in the nation for Philosophy I might add) so I can say with some degree of certainty, that you have no idea what you are talking about above.  Here's why:
1) You misuse "ergo".  It means "therefore" and the sentence after ergo does not follow from the sentence before it (you probably meant to use "id est" or "i.e.") 
2) You mention ethos (a form of arguing that appeals to the arguers reputation) and pathos (a form of arguing that appeals to emotion), but you left out the most important form..Logos (a form of arguing that uses logic).
3) The analogy that you provide to dummy down your already dummied down (and all sorts of mistaken) statements is a poor one.  It simply does not relate to what you are trying to say before it (although what you are trying to say before it isn't much anyway)

Stick to things you know well.  Philosophy isn't for you.  Your argumentative skills are weak and you are no where near a Jedi yet.


----------



## rasputin (Nov 27, 2009)

*EDIT: DISCLAIMER: DON'T READ THIS IF YOU ARE LOOKING FOR INFORMATION ON SCORPIONS OR INVERTEBRATES AS IT HAS NOTHING TO DO WITH THEM. THE LAST PARAGRAPH IS THE CONCLUSION OF THE "AM NOT!" "ARE TOO!" DEBATE.*



signinsimple said:


> Interesting.  You must like the word "confer" alot.  The problem is you use it incorrectly (For your first use, you were looking for the word "confuse".  In the second use, you were trying to quote me, but you did it wrong...coreferring terms are terms that refer to the same thing).   Another form of ignorance is misuse of words, so if you're going to sit on a high horse and talk down to people, you really should do it properly.  I do see your point regarding peat & sphagnum, though.  I was referring to the common use case of "sphagnum moss" also being called "peat moss"  but I see your point there.
> 
> I suggest you stop watching so much House.


The use of the word confer was only aimed at you - before you make a play on my "ignorance" of wordplay then you should learn how to spell. I don't actually get to watch much tv, I've got better things to do.



signinsimple said:


> My degree from Rutgers is in Philosophy (one of the top 3 schools in the nation for Philosophy I might add) so I can say with some degree of certainty, that you have no idea what you are talking about above.  Here's why:
> 1) You misuse "ergo".  It means "therefore" and the sentence after ergo does not follow from the sentence before it (you probably meant to use "id est" or "i.e.")
> 2) You mention ethos (a form of arguing that appeals to the arguers reputation) and pathos (a form of arguing that appeals to emotion), but you left out the most important form..Logos (a form of arguing that uses logic).
> 3) The analogy that you provide to dummy down your already dummied down (and all sorts of mistaken) statements is a poor one.  It simply does not relate to what you are trying to say before it (although what you are trying to say before it isn't much anyway)
> ...


My use of the term ergo was proper, you just can't read (could have used a comma instead of colon, but what can you do?). Ethos being an appeal based upon reputation is not so much based on my reputation as it is all the documentation I can provide. Pathos being an appeal through emotion is where you actually paid attention to my posts because they seemed loud for one dimensional logos* (words). The analogy I provided was a twist on the fable. A far stretch, I know, but nonetheless based off the fable. I find it amusing that in order to be a philosopher, you need a piece of paper - but that piece of paper doesn't make you a philosopher; lo, it makes you a photocopy of other philosophers -for the moment. It must have been expensive and awarded you nothing but a shot at a teaching job to know all that info but not know yourself. I'd actually go as far as to say our bookshelves our almost identical with exception to the fact that I'm a philosopher that's going back to college to be a teacher and you're a guy with a lot of info and piece of paper to prove it. If you read Camus' "The Rebel" before you read Nietzsche's "Human, All Too Human" then we wouldn't be having this pissing contest now would we? Or, perhaps, you would still stand there shouting, "I rebel! I rebel! Against what, I don't know."

Of course, as interesting as the unfolding contentions between us may be to our readers, this is not a philosophy board. It's the scorpion section of an arachnid forum and if you want to go back and forth some more with this whole "Did not! Did too!" crap, do it via email or something. Clearly Mr. Philosophy should understand that when two minds clash like this that the cumulative IQ of the surrounding people drops to nil due to the absurdity of the two in contention; you should also understand that if it has nothing to do with SCORPIONS then it's of no avail here.


----------



## signinsimple (Nov 27, 2009)

We are in agreement.  Arguing here is pointless.  But you really do need to sharpen your eyes.  I can spell and never used the word confer.  You're a big fan of documentation, so read through the post and you will see.

And it doesn't matter what's on your bookshelves or what your degree is in if you do not understand what you are reading..name dropping existentialists as a platform for trying to answer a well gathered argument around Aristole is not impressive.  It's a Non-sequiter.  They're not even in the same discipline of Philosophy.  We were talking analytical philosophy and you bust out with some continental.  Apples and oranges my friend.  Apples and oranges.  Now, back to the scorps.


----------



## snappleWhiteTea (Nov 27, 2009)

signinsimple said:


> We are in agreement.  Arguing here is pointless.  But you really do need to sharpen your eyes.  I can spell and never used the word confer.  You're a big fan of documentation, so read through the post and you will see.
> 
> And it doesn't matter what's on your bookshelves or what your degree is in if you do not understand what you are reading..name dropping existentialists as a platform for trying to answer a well gathered argument around Aristole is not impressive.  It's a Non-sequiter.  They're not even in the same discipline of Philosophy.  We were talking analytical philosophy and you bust out with some continental.  Apples and oranges my friend.  Apples and oranges.  Now, back to the scorps.


a water dish will not hurt if its a reasonable size.


----------



## AzJohn (Nov 27, 2009)

Yes, use a water dish. Fill it once every week or so.


I hope this helps.
John


----------



## TheScorpionLord (Nov 30, 2009)

*RE waterdish hairy scorpion*

If i was you i would have at least a "V8" sized bottle cap buried in the sand (if you have some) and replinish it weekly

how big is he?
names Tim by the way


----------

